# Maxanitashavanese in Kansas



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Has anyone dealt with Juanita kimborough of maxanitashavanese havanese?
She has a 9 week old pup available
Thanks for any advice


----------



## KingGus (Oct 5, 2013)

We got our Gus through her 2 months ago and we were very pleased with her communication. She answered all our questions, sent updated pics until he was weened and she also does health testing on her dogs. You can see the results on offa.org. Plus she seemed to really care about her pups. I spoke with three other breeders in the area and decided to go with Juanita. Hope that helps and good luck. Also, Gus has been very happy and healthy. He is a perfect fit for our family. Hope yours is as lucky!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you. That is good to hear king Gus


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

*Remember.........*

............ unless you have time and live close enough to actually go and visit the breeder first hand - they can tell you anything and make it believable. I have found most havanese breeders to be very aquatinted with the breed and able to answer most questions. It's also true if you do go and visit pre-purchase not all breeders show you their breeding stock - so sometimes deception is the name of the game - like with any business adventure. I am not saying this is the case with Juanita but I am saying be as careful as you can. I wonder if all dogs are health tested? or is just one or the other of the breeding pair tested..................... I always wonder how many breeding pairs are producing? It stands to reason if someone has 40 - 50 or more producers things can be missed.................... may be not intentionally - and this would also depend if there is staff on hand to help "catch" issues with the dogs. I also read the contract very carefully - wondering if it is written in a way that protects the "puppy" it self or is it more about guarding against possible law suit for the breeder? I have found that breeders that health test all producers and either have done that themselves for several generations or have come from stock that has been consistently tested are most interested in the puppy's success as a family member and usually offer a return policy. These are just things I have learned over the last several years - some the hard way  unless you are 100% certain of the "integrity" of a breeder.......... 100% no question in your mind - plan a visit. Also guard against that old "fall in love with the puppy" thing......... the warm fuzzes we all get from puppy kisses and listen to the little voice in your gut - you know the voice we do not want to listen to when the urge hits to get a puppy............  Better to vier on the side of caution and insure many happy years ahead. Hope that helps.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pamela Rolla said:


> ............ unless you have time and live close enough to actually go and visit the breeder first hand - they can tell you anything and make it believable. I have found most havanese breeders to be very aquatinted with the breed and able to answer most questions. It's also true if you do go and visit pre-purchase not all breeders show you their breeding stock - so sometimes deception is the name of the game - like with any business adventure. I am not saying this is the case with Juanita but I am saying be as careful as you can. I wonder if all dogs are health tested? or is just one or the other of the breeding pair tested..................... I always wonder how many breeding pairs are producing? It stands to reason if someone has 40 - 50 or more producers things can be missed.................... may be not intentionally - and this would also depend if there is staff on hand to help "catch" issues with the dogs. I also read the contract very carefully - wondering if it is written in a way that protects the "puppy" it self or is it more about guarding against possible law suit for the breeder? I have found that breeders that health test all producers and either have done that themselves for several generations or have come from stock that has been consistently tested are most interested in the puppy's success as a family member and usually offer a return policy. These are just things I have learned over the last several years - some the hard way  unless you are 100% certain of the "integrity" of a breeder.......... 100% no question in your mind - plan a visit. Also guard against that old "fall in love with the puppy" thing......... the warm fuzzes we all get from puppy kisses and listen to the little voice in your gut - you know the voice we do not want to listen to when the urge hits to get a puppy............  Better to vier on the side of caution and insure many happy years ahead. Hope that helps.


Good warning. I'd also say, ANY breeder of ANY breed that has 40 or 50 dogs is a puppy mill, pure and simple, and should be avoided like the plague! There is no way to give personal attention to that many dogs or to raise them appropriately. Even if thier physical needs are being met, in that number, they are being raised like livestock, NOT as family pets!

Again, this is not about Maxanitas... I know nothing about them.


----------

